# Fuente de poder 25 amperios con 4 2n3055



## achapapo (Mar 28, 2012)

hola, les comento mi problema, me he ello esta fuente de poder que encontre en la web 

​

 lo que hice fue cambiar los 4 2n3055 por 4 tip142, le he puesto un lm7824 y luego un lm7812, ya que mi trafo es de 110 a 45v y el 7812 no me iba a aguantar, tambien le he quitado la parte de poder variar el voltaje, he echo todo segun como dice, pero cuando mido en las resistencias de los emisores, que es la salida de la fuente donde deberian haber 12v, veo que tengo los 45v como si no regularan los lm, quito el cable que esta entre el condensador de 30.000 y el bdx33 y hay si tengo los 12v en la salida, pero si lo vuelvo a poner vuelven los 45v, tambien cambie el bdx33 por un tip120 ya  que no lo conseguia, en la salida del lm7812 tengo los 12v quiere decir que el regulador esta bueno, el problema es en la etapa de potencia, pero no se que sea, si alguien me diera unos consejos o unos tips para poder hacer que mi fuente de poder funcione con sus 12v en la salida. Gracias de antemano


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 29, 2012)

Yo creo que se debe a una mala conexión. Sea como sea, usando transistores darlington a la salida (TIP142) no tiene sentido agregarle otro darlington como excitador. Además, regulando 12 volts en la base, *NO* vas a tener 12 volts a la salida. La tensión de salida tal como *supongo* que lo armaste, va a ser a lo sumo 12 volts *menos* la caída de tensión BE del darlington (aproximadamente 1.4 volts). *Nunca* puede haber una tensión superior a la base en el emisor en esta configuración.


----------



## peep387 (Mar 29, 2012)

me imagino porque la regulacion que sera por que la reguacion no la pañas ala salia e los 2n3055. ala salida del 7805  donde esta el condensador ese de 0.5uf que no sirve para gran cosa pon una resistencia de 220 ohm y conectala al positivo de la salida para que el pic pueda corregir la salida.
y es fuente es una configuracion clasica para una fuente de 4X2n3055 que son e 3A soportan picos de 5A. corresponde a una fuente de alimentacion ala vieja usanza con toos sus calentones y ineficiencia de corriente de 12A y soporta picos de 20A. 
aun asi para encima si quieres convertir los 48V del tranformador a 12v van a sufrir unos calentones los 2n3055 de aupa para tansolo 4A


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 29, 2012)

Hola.

Los 45V de voltaje alterno o voltaje continuo.

Lo que me parece entender quieres 12Vcc y 25A. Si es así vas a perder mucha energía en calor.

Si puedes usa otra fuente (transformador) más acorde con lo que necesitas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## achapapo (Mar 30, 2012)

Gracias Black Tiger1954 y todos los demas por responder, lo que hice para que funcionara fue quitar el bdx33 (yo le habia puesto tip120) y le coloque la base de los tip142 a la salida del 7812 y funciono, tengo 11 voltios por la caida de los tip, gracias a todos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 30, 2012)

achapapo dijo:


> hola, les comento mi problema, me he ello esta fuente de poder que encontre en la web , lo que hice fue cambiar los 4 2n3055 por 4 tip142, le he puesto un lm7824 y luego un lm7812, ya que mi trafo es de 110 a 45v y el 7812 no me iba a aguantar, tambien le he quitado la parte de poder variar el voltaje, he echo todo segun como dice



Antes que nada "felicitaciones" que alla funcionado tu fuente, pero si no esta todo como dices en la pagina cambiaste muchos comoponetes: nunca cambies transistores por darlington, nunca sometas a un 7812 yo 7824 a una tension de 45V es dificil que trabaje de entrada.

Saludo suerte mas que exitos


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 30, 2012)

Hola.

Con este circuito, el voltaje de salida es el voltaje del regulador. No hay perdida de voltaje.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## achapapo (Mar 30, 2012)

Gracias SSTC pero me ha surgido un nuevo problema, he culminado la fuente y todo bien le he colocado los 4 transistores y funciona bien con poco amperaje, pero cuando le coloco una carga de 15 amperios solo uno de los 4 transistores practicamente arde y tengo que apagar todo para que no explote dicho transistores, lo extraño es que se calienta muchisimo SOLO uno, que puede ser, sera por que son darlington? o que sera, gracias por su ayuda...


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 30, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Con este circuito, el voltaje de salida es el voltaje del regulador. No hay perdida de voltaje.
> 
> ...


Haciendo la cuenta, cada resistencia 0.22 ohm disipa alrededor de 35 watts con 25 amperes


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 30, 2012)

Neodymio dijo:


> Haciendo la cuenta, cada resistencia 0.22 ohm disipa alrededor de *35 watts *con 25 amperes



¿ Como sacaste esa cuenta ?, a mi me da otra cosa bastante distinta.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 30, 2012)

Hola.

Por cada resistencia pasa  25A/4 = 6.25A

Potencia de la resistencia (6.25Ax 6.25A)x0.22 ohmio = 8.59375 W  Asume 10W o más.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 30, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Como sacaste esa cuenta ?, a mi me da otra cosa bastante distinta.


8,6 watts? 25A / 4 resistencias, al cuadrado por .22ohm
El comentario de arriba está errado, el resultado correcto es este, si está mal entonces no se cómo funciona el diagrama


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 30, 2012)

Hola.

 25A/4 = 6.25A

(6.25Ax 6.25A)x0.22 ohmio = 8.59375 W

Si esto está mal, eso quiere decir que la calculadora de Window está con virus.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 31, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> 25A/4 = 6.25A
> 
> ...


Me refería al comentario mio de arriba, me había olvidado de dividir por 4 la potencia. Tu cuenta está bien hecha


----------



## miguelus (Mar 31, 2012)

Buenos días achapapo.
Al ver las modificaciones que has realizado a esa fuente de alimentación no me extraña que pase lo que comentas.
En primer lugar utilizar un transformador de 45VAC para obtener una salida de 12VCC es, con perdón, una cagada.
En la salida del Puente Rectificado y Condensador de Filtrado tendrás una tensión continua de ~ 61VCC.
Sigamos, Para obtener 12VCC en la salida, la diferencia de tensión Emisor Colector en los transistores de salida será... 61 - 12 = *49*VCC.
Para una intensidad de 10 Amp la disipación en los transistores de salida será, 10 x 49 = *490W* y para 15Amp  será de 735W.
Creo que hay otras formas más simples y baratas de obtener calor 
No es buena idea poner transistores Darlington en paralelo ya que, ni aún con la resistencia de emisor, podemos garantizar que la ganancia será la misma en todos ellos, y seguramente será uno el que asuma todo el trabajo.
Si queremos poner transistores de potencia en paralelo lo ideal es que su ganancia no sea muy alta entre, 90 y 100, y aún así es aconsejable aparearlos previamente midiendo su ganancia, sin olvidar poner en los Emisores una resistencia de bajo valor.
Cuando tengamos los cuatro transistores "Apareados" en paralelo es cuando podremos añadir el otro transistor para realizar el montaje "Darlington".
En la mayoría de la ocasiones no se justifica el poner un "Darlington" ya que con la ganancia de un transistor "Convencional" es suficiente.
Pensemos que si queremos obtener 30Amp y la ganancia de los transistores de salida está en un valor cercano a 90, con solo 300mA de corriente de Base tendríamos suficiente para obtener los 30Amp. en la salida.
Y por último. 
Como hemos visto,  en tu montaje, la tensión rectificada es de 61VCC, esta tensión se la estás aplicando directamente al Regulador 7812, lo cual es un error ya que en los reguladores de este tipo la máxima diferencia entre la entrada y la salida no tiene que superar los 35V. y en tu caso son 61 - 12 = 49V, estás dejando al 7812  "A los pies de los caballos".

Sal U2


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 31, 2012)

Tenés los transistores montados en un *muy buen disipador*?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 4, 2012)

achapapo dijo:


> Gracias SSTC pero me ha surgido un nuevo problema, he culminado la fuente y todo bien le he colocado los 4 transistores y funciona bien con poco amperaje, pero cuando le coloco una carga de 15 amperios solo uno de los 4 transistores practicamente arde y tengo que apagar todo para que no explote dicho transistores, lo extraño es que se calienta muchisimo SOLO uno, que puede ser, sera por que son darlington? o que sera, gracias por su ayuda...



Como dijo *@BlackTiger* fíjate el disipador como esta (que este mal apretado o tocando algo) y puede que uno este sentido o sea medio trucho no puede que uno solo se caliente acá el juego de la asimetría es crucial las resistencias tambien tienen que ser del mismo valor


----------



## fernandob (Abr 4, 2012)

lo primero que uno diria es :

mido la corriente que circula por cada uno de ellos.

y lo segundo :

saco o desconecto solo ese T.


----------



## powerful (Abr 4, 2012)

Como dice fernandob," lo que mal empieza , mal acaba". Tienes que quitarle espiras al secundario.


----------



## peep387 (Abr 9, 2012)

muy bien el aficionado.. no esta mal el esquema.. pero simplemente ya funciona mejor el circuito de elaficionado, por que el una un trasformador de 18Vac y la corriente que tienen que disipar los transistores va ser muchisimo menor que de uno de 24Vac. tan simple como eso y si asume perdidas.. pro como todas las fuentes a ese estilo una eficiencia de no mas de un 60%.

y porcierto creo que todos aveis tomado mal el calculo de lo que van a tener que desipar tanto las resistencias como los transistores. pero miguelus lo esplica perfectamente el problema.
pon que miguelus no siempre tiene que ser asi el tranformador de de 61 voltios no tiene por que dar los voltio amperios suficientes por ellos caiga igual el voltage a unos 30V para entregar 15A.
pero que vamos estaria calentandose de una manera el pobre trasformador tambien.. jejejeje

un saludo gente


----------



## steeltormentor (Jul 12, 2012)

elaficionado, te hago una consulta, que tipo de transistor me recomendas colocar antes del 7812 (el pnp)?
gracias!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 12, 2012)

Hola.

El TIP42 ó equivalente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## gonzafj (Ene 3, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy mas que novato en el tema de electrónica pero día a día me entusiasmo con lo que voy leyendo en este foro.
Aficionado, respecto del circuito que pusistes tengo unas consultas:
- cuál es el valor de la resistencia que está entre la derivación a 2N3055 y el 7812?
- Tengo un transformador de 220 a 12 V, 700 w aprox. (en realidad tiene salidas de 2-5-6 y 12 V), y me interesa tener al menos la salida de 12 v en continua....se puede utilizar el circuito tal cual?, si quisiera las otras salidas en continua que tendría que hacer?.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 3, 2013)

Hola.

Las resistencias de emisor del 2N3055 depende de la corriente máxima que quieres usar.

Por ejemplo, si la corriente máxima es de 20A, y usas 4 transistores 2N3055, eso,  quiere decir que, por cada transistor debe fluir una corriente  igual a I_tr = (I máx / número de transistores).
Para el ejemplo, I_tr = 20A / 4 = 5A.

Se asume una caída de voltaje Vre en la resistencia de emisor Re entre  0.5V y 1V. 
Tomamos  Vre = 0.5V

Re = Vre / I_tr = 0.5V / 5A = 0.1 ohmios , la potencia será  P = 2 x Vre x I tr = 2 x 0.5V x 5A = 5W 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## gonzafj (Ene 3, 2013)

gracias El Aficionado por tu respuesta, me queda claro.

Me queda un consulta: se puede utilizar este mismo circuito (sin cambios en sus componentes) para el caso del transformador de 12 V que poseo?

gracias El Aficionado por tu respuesta, me queda claro.

Me queda un consulta: se puede utilizar este mismo circuito (sin cambios en sus componentes) para el caso del transformador de 12 V que poseo?



El Aficionado, entiendo que me respondiste por las correspondientes a los transistores.....te adjunto esquema en donde está la resistencia que te consultaba y menciono el cambio a 12 V del trafo.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 3, 2013)

Hola.

Cuando tu rectifcas y filtras los 12Vca obtienes 16Vcc sin carga.

El circuito regulador de voltaje necesita unos 16Vcc mínimo para funcionar.

Tu fuente está en el límite de voltaje necesario para el circuito regulador, pero sin carga (corriente cero amperios). Cuando tenga demanda de corriente ese voltaje va a disminuir y tal vez el circuito regulador de voltaje no funcione.

La verdad no sé si funcione con 12Vca, me parece que no. Pero, puedes intentarlo, sino, te representa un gasto alto, que quieres (y puedes) asumir.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## gonzafj (Ene 3, 2013)

OK, te agradezco tu respuesta


----------



## Scooter (Ene 4, 2013)

Ya se que no es lo que preguntas, pero me permito dar una opinión/reflexión:
Para fuentes de ese calibre, yo estudiaría hacerla conmutada. Se que es una complicación pero creo que compensa.
Una fuente lineal yo la haría como mucho de unos 5A ya extremo; el transformador que sale es tremendo de volumen, precio y peso, y ya se perderán sus 20W o por ahí.
Con una fuente de 25A vas a disipar 100W o mas.

Un saludo.


----------



## gonzafj (Ene 4, 2013)

Scooter, la idea me nació justamente al ver el circuito que era para una TRAFO de 220/18 V y 25 A....y como ya tengo el trafo (220/12), era una posibilidad (el trafo que tengo lo compre de ocasión hace bastante tiempo).
La aplicación para la cual lo estaba viendo pide corriente continua y consumos alrededor de 15 - 18 amp.   

Ahora, con la respuesta anterior y tu opinión (la cual agradezco), me da para reevaluar y tomar en cuenta las consideraciones....además que también está la necesidad de hacerme de una fuente de poder mas chica que pueda usar y trasladar fácilmente sin necesidad de una grúa...jajajjajaja


----------



## opamp (Ene 4, 2013)

Scooter, por estas tierras del Imperio de los Incas, el problema es justamente el trafo de ferrita,....para más de 200Watts no encuentras núcleo, importar un único nucleo de ferrita te sale tan caro que hace imposible la fuente. En las Europas no tienen ese problema.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 4, 2013)

De todos modos puedes usar un transformador "normal" y luego un regulador conmutado; ahorrarás el megaradiador y el efecto estufa.


----------



## gustavo01 (Sep 28, 2013)

Un cordial saludo, eh leido detalladamente este articulo y tengo unas preguntas para solucionar un problema que tengo, pues hay una fuente con 2 transistores de encapsulado to-3 que alimenta una carga de 7 Amp la fuente es un poco vieja y la referencia de los transistores no se ven , asi que fui a la tienda de electronica y   me recomendaron los 2n3055 hice unas modificaciones en el circuito y la hice variable con un lm317, hasta ahì todo bien , el problema viene cuando le monto la carga pues se recalientan los transistores fuertemente asi que mejor la apago ,enviare el esquema y espero me puedan ayudar, muchas gracias.



Queria agregar que el voltage del transformador es de 20 en el secundario totalmente acorde con el voltage requerido , coloque 2 condensadores para el filtrado .


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 28, 2013)

Hola.


Mira este circuito.

Ver el archivo adjunto 70097

Mira como se conectan los transistores 2N3055, necesitas resistencias de emisor, también necesita un transistor de potencia PNP.
El tamaño de disipador es importante.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 29, 2013)

Hola a todos , !saludos cordeales! ,no devemos orbirdar que los 2N3055 de hoy en dia son Chinos y con mucha certeza no son seguros , portanto yo personalmiente utilizaria ao menos 10 transistores en paralelo para manejar 25 amperios continuos y mas un punto mui inportante , un circuito de protecciõn contra sobrevoltagen en caso de curto interno en lo dito transistor , generalmiente conposto por un diodo zener ativando lo gate de un SCR en paralelo con la salida . 
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 29, 2013)

gustavo01 dijo:


> Un cordial saludo, eh leido detalladamente este articulo y tengo unas preguntas para solucionar un problema que tengo, pues hay una fuente con 2 transistores de encapsulado to-3 que alimenta una carga de 7 Amp la fuente es un poco vieja y la referencia de los transistores no se ven , asi que fui a la tienda de electronica y   me recomendaron los 2n3055 hice unas modificaciones en el circuito y la hice variable con un lm317, hasta ahì todo bien , el problema viene cuando le monto la carga pues se recalientan los transistores fuertemente asi que mejor la apago ,enviare el esquema y espero me puedan ayudar, muchas gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> Quería agregar que el voltaje del transformador es de 20 en el secundario totalmente acorde con el voltaje requerido , coloque 2 condensadores para el filtrado .


  Si quieres saber,a grosso modo la capacidad de los capacitores que tenes que poner en una fuente se calcula,al aire y a grosso modo,unos 1000µF por cada amperio de corriente que te de el transformador. Si quieres algo mas elaborado tenes que hacer un calculo que lo podes conseguir en en esta pagina o en la net. 
  Mira que estos transistores 2n3055 no creo que le puedas sacar mas de 5A a cada uno,porque depende de la empresa que lo hizo y ademas toma en cuenta que según el datasheet del mismo soporta 10A de corriente máxima,por lo cual si pones uno solo te sirve pero su vida util es menor. Lo aconsejable es usar, o calcular, siempre los transistores de potencia a la mitad o menos de la corriente máxima que soporta
Aparte te digo que los emisores de los 3055 necesitan una resistencia de emisor para que trabajen parejos en lo referente a la corriente que pasa por cada uno.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 29, 2013)

Hola a todos dejo aca un sitio de un radioaficcionado Chileno pero la descriciõn de lo proyecto es escribida en ingles : http://ludens.cl/Electron/Ps20/Ps20.html. Ese sitio es mui conpleto con muchos proyectos electronicos, recomiendo a todos mirar , vale en mucho la peña.
!fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## gustavo01 (Sep 29, 2013)

Saludo a todos y muchas gracias por aclarar mis dudas en este tema, pues de verdad me a sido de gran ayuda pondre en practica sus recomendaciones y luego les contare como me fue, de nuevo mil gracias .


----------



## juliangp (Sep 29, 2013)

Usa una fuente de pc


----------



## opamp (Sep 29, 2013)

Tinchusbest, solamente 1000uF por cada amperio suministrado como que muy poco. Puede ser para las fuentes que son superiores a los 100VDC. Para un mismo amperaje el condensador es de mayor capacidad si la fuente es de menor V0LTAJE......Por ejemplo, por cada amperio que "jalemos"tambien a grosso modo considero ; si la fuente esta alrededor de los 10VDC un C:10000uF. Si la fuente esta alrededor de los 20VDc un C:4700uF . Si esta por los 30VDC un C:3300uF ; se supone que estamos hablado para rectificacion onda completa, para 1/2 onda doblamos el condensador.


----------



## gustavo01 (Sep 30, 2013)

Saludo, teniendo en cuenta la correccion que hizo al circuito Tinchusbest, en donde le agrega las resistencias de 0.22 ohm en el emisor pues realice esos cambios agregue una resistencia de aprox 0,18 ohm para ver que pasaba pues de momento no tenia mas , pero el resultado fue que solo trabaja un transistor al 100% el otro trabaja a medias y por lo tanto el que mas trabaja se recalienta, retomare la idea implementando el circuito que propone el aficionado solo que tengo dos dudas , una , si hay algun problema que cambie el 7812 por el 317 , supongo que no y la otra cual es el valor de la resistencia que hay antes del regulador aa y por ultimo las resistencias del emisor son a 5w? bueno comenzare a trabajar y agradezco sus respuestas.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 30, 2013)

Hola.

Este tipo de configuración es para reguladores de voltaje positivos de tres terminales.

Mira aquí como se calcula R:
Ver el archivo adjunto 33703

IQ1 en tu caso será la corriente de base de los 2N3055.

Aquí tienes una idea de con se puede hacer.


Ver el archivo adjunto 19656

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## gustavo01 (Oct 17, 2013)

cordial saludo, primero agradecer de nuevo por toda la disposiciòn para solucionar mis dudas , mis dudas son las siguientes: el transistor pnp de potencia  su conexion es, emisor a la base de los npn el colector al voltage de entrada en mi caso 27V al igual que su base conectada al mismo voltage despues de la resitencia? de ser asi no tengo problema con el voltage de salida ya que es tomado antes del regulador y portanto superior? me podrias explicar el funcionamiento del npn y que problemas tendria si no lo coloco? pues e encontrado en la red muchas fuentes muy similares que no utilizan este transistor, con respecto a mi fuente es para alimentar una pequeña bomba sumergible solo que no tiene informacion de tu potencia  y no sabia cuantos amperios consumia , debido al calentamiento excesivo en los transistores medì su amperaje y esta en los 10 Amp y creo que por esto dos transistores no son suficientes agregare mas y creo que pondre un ventilador frente al disipador , estas pruebas las he hecho con el esquema que puse al principio en el momento que funcione como quiero subire algùn video u fotos para mostrar lo que hice muchas gracias,   sin sus aportes muchas cosas no me serian posibles.



Me confundì al escribir en el mensaje anterior , es el funcionamiento del pnp ya que los npn son los de salida en este caso los 3055 que si lo tengo claro.


----------

